# Question about a few things(to the CAG members)



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I just read everything on the cagohio.net site and see that anyone including OGF & CAG members are welcome to fish the events. I also do not see anywhere that says you do not have to be a CAG member to receive a big fish club plaque nor does it say that the carp king plaque has to go to a CAG member...is this correct or did i not see where it states differently?

Reason im asking....?....well just curious...wink...is all!!

See ya all in the fall.

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe you have to catch the fish at a CAG event. I'm also curious as to why you concern yourself about an award given by an organization that you choose to pull out of for your own personal reasons. Seems to me this is nothing more than another thread by you to stir the pot again. Man, some guys just don't get it. See ya all in the fall ??? JEEZE US ......... CK


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

You guys are funny!!

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Did I miss something?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody that does not know what the inside jabs are that happen in this carpin area between a few members, just drop me a pm. I'll be more than happy to fill you all in... It doesn't need to be brought out into an open forum as it would be closed anyhow..... Just drop me a pm ..  CATKING.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Da Queen, My question was "DO YOU HAVE TO BE A CAG MEMBER TO WIN THE CARP KING PLAQUE ?(during the events of course..duh!)
Im saying if a non member of cag attends the events and catches the biggest carp of the year...does it count towards the award?

As far as why i would ask.....well ya never know who will show up as an OGF member and fish these events...lol...since all these events are open to ANYONE.
Yup i quit CAG.....was a good call on my part, also know 2 others that will not renew thier memberships because of the same BS i left for.
BUT i keep hearing jaws flapping from certain people, but of course they wont post that on this forum..so maybe i'll show up at Alum and do a little fishing and clear things up in person.....and if im going to fish, i'll atleast see if its worth my while with the plaque award only being at a mere 21 lbs. again.



Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

The King has spoken...again, if he doesnt like the posts or the author, say bye bye to your thread.

BB, after he explains his story...ask me and i'll tell ya the real deal, not sure why hes involved anyway since he has nothing to do with anything???lol

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

RiverRat- You are such a ninny at times.... Why show up at a CAG outing when all you do is bad mouth an organization that you left ??? Like I posted before, all who want to know the real story , pm me. I have all freakin day to tell some great storys. Really Scott, I wish you would show up at an outing that I'll be attending...be good for the soul ......But correct me if you wish. Seems like every outing I see you at you are the ONLY one that does not come and chat and eat with the rest of the 35-40 members  Then you blast a certain member for not catering to you  Man , talk about being confused ................. I find this all rather funny , and not funny ha ha .... Why are you always on the " invisible mode" anyways .. ?? So many questions and so many BS answers ......THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Where ya been Scotty ?? I'm no longer an owner of this site. I gave it up on account of members like you who hurt good people with words. Some have never returned to this site. But you still spill the garbage.... Time my friend. Time ....... CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got probably 100 members that will back my story . How about you Scott ? Real story ??? ..........You are digging yourself a big old hole for sure good buddy......JEEZE US !!!!!!!!! LOL ........... I even got a few e-mails that are very interesting ...... CATKING


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I probably posted some things that will be yanked. So be it. But I'm going to get the true story out about Scott if it is the last thing I type on a keyboard. If not on this site , then somewhere else. It's a shame that a wolf in sheeps clothing has done so much damage with little being done in return. But I will personally see that that BS will cease . Rick ...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I wanna know what the true story is about Scott. Enlighten me please! I have a few minutes to kill between testing products.  

Jake


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't think anyone is going to beat 23 pounds at Alum this year. It is possible but not likely.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not really into the whole he said this and they did that........here is what I DO KNOW:

Scott aka: Flatheadmaniac, Riverrat:

I have met one time in person. That first time he brings me three new bottles of flavors so I can experiment with boilie making. Has informed me of several fishing spots for a few different species, all of which has produced. He has given me more in information and tips than I have or probably could give back. I have yet to see anything negative. What I do see is a person that is protective about the areas he fishes and the methods used. I see someone who is realistic about the fact that information DOES spread whether you like it or not. I appreciate the fact that a stranger(at the time) trusted me enough to share some of his better spots and for that trust I fished these areas very rarely and what I do catch gets returned and I don't share the info with anyone else.


Now for the King:

I've hardly ever talked to yah, but can tell that you are someone who would rather not associate himself with a bunch of bull. I've never heard/read you bad mouthing anyone or anything. So, from what little a person can gather on here.........you seem like a good person.



I believe that people associate themselve with people like themselves. Which brings me to the fact that one of Scott's buddies, Jake, taught me how to throw a castnet. Only talked to him a few times on GFO. 


Everyone has their side of a story......I don't care to know any of it. I have already formed an opinion and some bickering or disagreement doesn't make a difference.

So, on that note.......be happy


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey BB, I remember that. Been a while since then. Cya around man.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to not respond to this post...been out catching fish instead.

OK, so i do not agree with the whole CAG Ohio thing...but i am a big fan of CAG as a group.
Yup had a big issue with the chairman...instead of causing more harm to CAGOhio i asked to be removed from the whole CAG group. I did not intend on getting any refund out of my $50 for 3 yr membership..as its a rule of CAG to not give refunds. I understand this and had no issue with it. But then i get a check and a smart azz letter stateing that they refunded my money(only time its ever been done) because our state chair pushed it through.
Look i have NO issue with ANY CAG members on this forum or the real CAG forum...only with the so called top dog in Ohio. That issue has come to an end since im no longer a member and have no right to put my input in anything CAGOhio..its cool.
I do on the other hand enjoy the remaining carp anglers and would certainly like to spend bank time with all of them. If i did(and its a BIG IF ANYWAY) to come to an event..it would be to FISH..not argue with a handful of idiots that i dont care to fish with, thier opinion, ect. If there are issues they think they have with me, im always up for a chat to straighten it out...your decision!


As far as put back into carp fishing...hmm...i know of 2 members that signed up because of me and put me down as a reference..but they too got black balled because thier my friends...it was very noticable to how they were greeted(or NOT greeted) at the East Harbor event....reason they have not attended another event.NOPE i do not get into the cookout, im about the pickiest eater you've ever seen...PLUS im there to FISH unlike others and enjoy my time on the bank...i'll talk your head off on the bank and will show anyone right there my gear, my rigs, anything carping, ect....BUT you will not get me to open my bait bag and share that(somethings should be learned with your own hard work, not mine). BUT ask your chair who donated a huge box full of plasic silverware that would last a whole season last year at EH....even though i dont join in the cookout.
Why pay to join CAG Ohio anyway? Only reason would be to fish the ATC, CCC & DC events(and you still have to PAY to fish them)...other than that you can fish ANY event in Ohio for FREE...SO WHY PAY WHEN ITS FREE ANYWAY????
Oh yea thats right, pay for all the vast knowlege you are given....?.... its not like i see guys given class on the water to teach technique, rigs, bait, casting, gear knowlege...so you will learn on your own anyways...so i see no benifit unless you really just want to be part of a group so you can say im a CAG member??

Anyway, BB, man you know im pretty secretive about all my stuff, i protect my fishing holes and my knowlege with fury...but if someone shows me they are SERIOUS, i'll tell ya all i know. Ive spent 1000's of hours on the water and have learned a lot...it just gripes me to see these guys come on here and blurt out where, how ect....specialy when the knowlege is basic and they only thing they do is give up a spot, that will be ruined by others "lurking" for honey holes.

I dont really care what a few think of me, heck some of them profess to have all kinds of knowlege...but you never here about them catching(or even fishing) but yet they try to tell you how to do it...LMAO.
I give real world knowlege ive learned...not what ive read on here others have said to do.
I i give you a spot and tell ya what to use..take it to heart because its a PROVEN tactic and ive caught fish doing it.......and i catch a LOT of fish spieces and a LOT of fish. Just think how much i'll know when im as old as some of these farts....lol.

Oh yea the biggest carp caught this year at any event is..Mirror- 21lb 15oz (taken from CAG Ohio site). Looks like another year the biggest carp will not break 25 lbs.....again sad enough in itself, but nice to see it was from a RIVER..lol.


Good fishing guys, 
Scott

PS hey King if ya what to trash me more, send me a PM..oops forget that idea as you know i dont read them anyway...sorry i get bored half way through, same old crap.!I get tired of arguing with you, you hardly ever fish,all you do is play on the computer, you try to rag me every chance you get just because i insulted one of your friends...it had nothing to do with you, about you or anything...so get over it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think everyone has had their say now,and it's time to let the discussion die.if anyone thinks they need to continue with the personal disagreements,etc,please use pm function,email or some means other than the fishing forums,which are not intended for such purposes.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> don't think anyone is going to beat 23 pounds at Alum this year. It is possible but not likely.




Hey Tim Do you mean at a Fish-in or just in general? I pulled 3 between 22 and 23 lbs all in the same night at Alum, they were weighed by AK. I think someone can do better than 23. I think I recall Marc busting 25 not long ago also. Just wondering?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

instead of reading thru the whole thing, i'm just gonna go and apply my "basic" carpin skillz and do a crapload of catchin'..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It amazes me how the remaining people who run this site put up with Scott and his BS. If people would look back at all his threads and read between the lines, they would realize why so many have chose to leave the site. Stealing $800 worth of carp gear from a fellow angler isn't something small Scott. You know it and I know it. Like I said , the word will get out... Rick


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Everybody knows that I seldom fish and just show up to have a good time with diffrent members. I grill some food, chat with members, just have a good time . What I don't get is people who blast and organization then post how he catches 100 carp and most bigger than any we catch at our outings, then refuses to post a pic because he doesn't want to bore people ?? Doesn't even post a pic of the area when asked by many members ? Rayland is no big secret . We were all just wanting to see all these 100's of carp that were bigger than the ones caught at outings you bash ... That's really pretty simple.... Rick


----------

